# Russian Martial Art Camp



## sjahq (Mar 6, 2004)

Announcing: Russian Martial Art Camp: Saturday and Sunday July 24 and 25, 2004. Come train with former "Spetsnaz" operative, Saulius "Sonny" Puzikas. Sonny is a top student of Vladimir Vasiliev, the founder of Russian Martial Art in North America.
You will learn:

Never before seen knife techniques
Advanced "Spetsnaz" Body Guarding Tactics to protect your loved ones
Defense inside a car
How to fight from a chair and other disadvantaged positions.
...and much more
Cost: $150. if paid in full before June 15, 2004
$180. after June 15, 2004
$200. at the door
For more information, or a flyer, contact: 
John Saylor
P.O. Box 428 
Perrysville, OH 44864
Phone: 419-938-6089


----------

